# New in Cairo



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi
I'm new to Cairo and was just wondering if anyone knows if the below items are avaliable and where I might find them. 

1. Sheba cat food (they have resigned themselves to not having but if I could find it that would be great)

2. Paxo stuffing 

3. PG Tips tea bags

4. Bread Flour

5. Pork

6 proper cream not the cooking cream stuff 

7. rose water

Thats it for the minute I know I can get tea bags ect.. but these are my comfort blanket that make the bad days not quite so bad.

Mogg


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

mogg said:


> Hi
> I'm new to Cairo and was just wondering if anyone knows if the below items are avaliable and where I might find them.
> 
> 1. Sheba cat food (they have resigned themselves to not having but if I could find it that would be great) Dont know
> ...


Have you tried Gourmet Egypt, they deliever. Great for meats too


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

There is a deli on road 216 in maadi that sells everything pork, they had spare ribs today!


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> There is a deli on road 216 in maadi that sells everything pork, they had spare ribs today!


There is a new place in Maadi called PorkInEgypt. They have a website (porkinegypt.com). It is imported from Germany and is priced reasonably. They are located on the same street as Miriam Market and El Seoudi Market on Road 205, just off Midan Digla. 

They had a tasting at the Maadi BCA two weeks ago--it was divine!!! 

The Ace Club also has a flyer with prices, telephone numbers, etc.


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you though it was just me with the rose water and bread flour. And Pork is round the corner it was meant to be....


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> There is a new place in Maadi called PorkInEgypt. They have a website (porkinegypt.com). It is imported from Germany and is priced reasonably. They are located on the same street as Miriam Market and El Seoudi Market on Road 205, just off Midan Digla.
> 
> They had a tasting at the Maadi BCA two weeks ago--it was divine!!!
> 
> The Ace Club also has a flyer with prices, telephone numbers, etc.


I was also at BCA Maadi that evening - the pork did smell good on the BBQ - we were going buy some frozen stuff before we left but forgot


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Lanason said:


> I was also at BCA Maadi that evening - the pork did smell good on the BBQ - we were going buy some frozen stuff before we left but forgot


found the shop its well hidden it was closed but will go back looking forward to it..


----------

